# Can you grow glosso without co2?



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

I have read that glosso can be grown slow and low with med/low light, but can it be grown with no co2? I will most likely be adding CO2 when I can afford it, but I want a foreground now:redface: Any thoughts or experience? Experience preferred:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Yes, it can. It'll be incredibly slow and you won't form thick carpets. But will it grow and spread? Yes, over a very long period of time.

I've done it before and I have a friend who is currently still doing it.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Ebichua said:


> Yes, it can. It'll be incredibly slow and you won't form thick carpets. But will it grow and spread? Yes, over a very long period of time.
> 
> I've done it before and I have a friend who is currently still doing it.


Thats what I expected, great info, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

i wouldnt recommend it though..... any sort of carpet forming plants need CO2.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

o snap its eric said:


> i wouldnt recommend it though..... any sort of carpet forming plants need CO2.


Not entirely true. For some sp. yes, co2 is a must. But glosso isn't one of those. It does create a denser growth due to the increased speed but with time, glosso can form a fairly decent carpet.
Along with marsilea sp. 
Dwarf hairgrass too actually!


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

good to know. I am about to plant a bunch tomorow and do not plan on using CO2. Well see how it goes.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm having some success with excel in a 2 gallon cube.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

I currently have a glosso carpet in 10 gallons, under low light, no CO2 (I did dose Excel for a couple months, quit last week, have seen no slow-down in the glosso's growth.) It's not the shag carpet style some people get going, but it's definitely overtaken almost the entire substrate - this from three sorry little leaves on one stem that got left in the back by accident. 

You don't strictly need CO2 or high light or even rich nutrients in the water for glosso. It does seem to appreciate a rich substrate, but I've grown it on sand, too, when there were nutrients in the water instead.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Sixwing,

hey I know this is old thread. But i am having similar setup as you - 10g, no CO2, ADA soil.

I just did a minor rescape and planting of the glosso. It is good to know that they will grow... I only hope the oto wont uproot them. :icon_mrgr


----------

